# Watches: tritium + titanium + sapphire



## John N (Aug 6, 2004)

I thought I'd start a thread to collect a list of all the watches you come across that have all three of these attributes. 

Tritium paint or capsules OK.

Watches made of SS, using mineral glass need not apply! You could put those here. 


I'll start (and take obvious one):

Luminox 360X, $350:

watchforus.com


----------



## John N (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

Oris TT1, $1,209

watchesplanet.com


----------



## John N (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

While no longer made:

IWC Porsche Design Ocean Bund
(some models, like 6645-12-197-9681 - others don't appear to have tritium)

http://www.knirim.homepage.t-online.de/xiwcocean.pdf


----------



## John N (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

IWC GST Automatic Alarm, $5,000
timezone.com


----------



## markdi (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

is tritium paint ok ?
I thought tritium vials were the way to go

I learn so much here now I am confused


----------



## Frangible (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

Tritium paint is still tritium, but is a lot more dim than traser vials.

I have watches with both, and the tritium vial watch (Luminox) is brighter by several orders of magnitude.


----------



## Frangible (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

And another thing. Titanium is a soft metal, even the Ti-6Al-4V alloy used in pretty much everything titanium, and gets scratched up like nobody's business.

I have to regularily dremel my 3602 Luminox's band with a steel brush.

If you don't do that, it'll pick up a lot of scratches. Mine does anyway. If you don't want to polish the band often, steel might be a better option for you.


----------



## John N (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

Markdi,

The capsules are much brighter (which I prefer), but the purpose of the thread was just to collect a list of similar watches. I feared if I limited it it to watches w/capsules it would be a REALLY short list!

Edit: Their a a LOT more tritium capsule + sapphire + SS (or other) watches out there, but I kind of have this thing for titanium. Maybe someone should start a thread on that? The trick is to weed out the mineral glass watches which are kind of a show stopper for me (and they should be for anyone buying a decent watch IMO). For example, S&W introduced a new tritium capsule watch, but the put mineral glass in it. Doh! What a shame! I'd do it, but I'm too lazy to seed the thread well.

Frangible,

I don't mind the softness, or the scratches. The thing I like about titanium is the light weight, but still strong. I have a bead blasted Sebenza folder which I EDC and I feel the wear just gives it a comfortable patina. It doesn't bother me at all. Same with the scratches on my SS watch. But thanks for the polishing tip!

-john


----------



## John N (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

Traser H3 Commander (P6506), $280

lapolicegear.com


----------



## ErickThakrar (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

My main reason for liking titanium watches is not just the weight but the comfort of wearing it. It just feels nice, mainly because of titanium's relatively low thermal conductivity. 
Steel and other metals have a tendency of feeling cold very quickly. Titanium just doesn't.


----------



## glenthemole (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

This is my watch, its limited edition traser watch (made in the same factory as the luminox watches, i think by the same company), its titanium, saphire crystal and tritium capsules.

If you want saphire so bad, can't you buy a mineral glass watch and get a watch shop to replace the crystal?


----------



## John N (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

[ QUOTE ]
*glenthemole said:*
If you want saphire so bad, can't you buy a mineral glass watch and get a watch shop to replace the crystal?


[/ QUOTE ]

I don't know. It is an interesting thought tho. That might open up some additional possibilities.

Nice watch BTW!

-john


----------



## madecov (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

Changing crytals is not always so easy. On the Rolex if you want to go from Plastic to saphire, a whole new gasket and bezel are needed. Most manufacturers will not change from the factory spec crystal to a different crystal. saphire crystals are typically thicker than mineral.


----------



## Brock (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

In a watch that is dive rated I wouldn't trust it after I swapped out the lens, but if it was for non-dive use I would think it would be fine?


----------



## gregw45 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Watches, which with: tritium + titanium + sapp*

Sinn EZM1. Snagged one before the "Ar" dials came out. 3H dial pictured on a 20mm NATO strap.


----------

